# Things get wild in Dublin, McGregor snatches Aldo's belt right infront of him



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Can't embed video:

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/3/3...blin-world-championship-tour-press-conference

McGregor's off his head.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Aldo's belt is on the mantelpiece in Brazil.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

That was one moment where Conor embarrassed the hell out of Jose.

Jose: I'm the king of Dublin.

*McGregor puts feet on table*

Conor: You're looking at the king of Dublin.

*Jose goes to put his feet on the table*

*Conor grabs his belt and the crowd go nuts*

*Jose stands up furious*




He got baited into that one a beast.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

lol this was awesome, Dublin is nuts!!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Pretty childish, but somehow funny.


Sidenote: BloodyElbow has like ten million scripts on their site and it's really a pain in the ass to find out which one to unblock just for watching a simple embeded video :sarcastic12:


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

The writers are doing well. Dana is a bad actor though.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Should I translate what Aldo said to him without being banned? :laugh:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Should I translate what Aldo said to him without being banned? :laugh:


Wow! I laughed reading the title. I think Aldo needs this. Every champion needs a foe to bring out THE best in him. Chael and Vitor did that for Anderson.

This is how you sell fights. Both better be ready. I know Aldo will look to finish and Conor is very hungry. 

Go ahead and put it in spoilers. But I think in my very very limited Spanish and Portuguese that he said 

bitch? I'm sure there's more.  


I hope they battle three times. Second time around in Brazil after Vegas and then the last in Ireland.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Technical answer.*

Aldo called him the standard SOB and *"arrombado"*, what is a slur that will mean McGreagor's *"exhaust pipe nozzle"* underwent something like the cylinders bore honing service seeing in the following video and now can easily accommodate a Big Coke, if you know what I mean. Yeah, that is what "arrombado" means. :laugh:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That's an interesting translation. On a degree of 1-10. One being a harmless word and 10 worth fighting over.  What degree what you place that at...

Aldo did not seem amused AT ALL. That was a dik move by CM, but kinda funny due to the nature and timing of it. I really wonder how they can last going through this world tour up til July. That's a lot of face time. :laugh:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Can't embed video:
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/3/3...blin-world-championship-tour-press-conference
> 
> McGregor's off his head.


Oh, man, Jose's letting himself get him mad. The dude should have just kept his cool and laughed or at least smiled. Talk your game, but keep it cool. 

Maybe it won't matter, but this is Connor's world. He thrives in this type of stuff. I don't think Jose is comfortable with it at all, and my fear is he's going to get emotionally exhausted. He definitely didn't like the neck squeezing stuff, but then Conor just started laughing at him. Brutal. 

This is a brutal mismatch as far as preflight antics. Jose needs to channel Dan Henderson. That guy never lost his cool, even with Bisbing.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Calminian said:


> Oh, man, Jose's letting himself get him mad. The dude should have just kept his cool and laughed or at least smiled. Talk your game, but keep it cool.
> 
> Maybe it won't matter, but this is Connor's world. He thrives in this type of stuff. I don't think Jose is comfortable with it at all, and my fear is he's going to get emotionally exhausted. He definitely didn't like the neck squeezing stuff, but then Conor just started laughing at him. Brutal.
> 
> This is a brutal mismatch as far as preflight antics. Jose needs to channel Dan Henderson. That guy never lost his cool, even with Bisbing.


It's a good point, but it's different customs/personalities/characters. It gets to a point where they start to take it personally. Aldo obviously was having fun with it when he made the "king, prince, and joker" remark which I thought was kinda amusing. Conor is shifting his gear to overdrive. Where it took me a long while to see through Chael's facade CM pretty much means what he says. 

The last fights that had this much bad blood was the DC vs the lhw title holder, before that was Chael vs Anderson, and everyones' favorite Murrr vs Brock. The sport needs this more than ever.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> That's an interesting translation. On a degree of 1-10. One being a *harmless word* and 10 worth fighting over.  What degree what you place that at...


Are you kidding? How a power drill like that over stretching someone's o'ring beyond repair could be harmless? :thumb02: 

That's heavy insult. I guarantee the diplomacy is definitely over when that word is launched. 
That's a 10, for sure. lol


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Conor is on some WWE shiz.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought it was embarrassing and massively disrespectful.

I'm a huge Conor fan, HUGE, but this embedded series really has pushed me to the limit of how much I can tolerate.

Jose Aldo should be pissed at the way he is being portrayed. The UFC are trying their hardest to make him look like A. He's scared, and B. He's stupid. 

He is most definitely neither.

Don't get me wrong, I am still pulling for a McGregor win here, no doubt about it, but a tiny part of me would like to see Aldo starch him, just to **** the UFC and their incredible bias.

It's no coincidence that Rio was first on the tour and Dublin was last. It's no coincidence they are showing footage of McGregor training hard and talking philosophy, whilst at the same time showing Aldo playing ping pong and joking around with strawberries. The UFC should be ashamed of themselves the way they are playing Aldo out here. Show a bit of ******* respect to the man.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The UFC are risking a huge oversaturation of McGregor with this series, he's popular and they are whoring his OTT antics to the ******* hilt.

I hope Aldo derails this dick asap, he's been the epitome of the professional champ and he deserves better from the UFC than to play second fiddle to Conor.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Killz said:


> Don't get me wrong, I am still pulling for a McGregor win here, no doubt about it, but a tiny part of me would like to see Aldo starch him, just to **** the UFC and their incredible bias.


When all the fun and games are over, there will be a lot of disappointed Conor fans.

It's fun at the moment watching all the hype building Conor up. But the bottom line is that McGregor is a largely untested fighter going up against arguably the P4P #1.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> The UFC are risking a huge oversaturation of McGregor with this series, he's popular and they are whoring his OTT antics to the ******* hilt.
> 
> I hope Aldo derails this dick asap, *he's been the epitome of the professional champ* and he deserves better from the UFC than to play second fiddle to Conor.












“It’s cool to see you all happy right now, but when I win the fight you’re all going to bow down to me. I’m the king of Dublin. When I got here, it was raining, but I brought the sun with me. I’m the king of Dublin. I’m the champion. This is nothing for me. You’re all going to keep crying. I fought in front of 50,000. You only have 2,000 here. I’m still going to be the champion after this fight. This spit bucket you’re talking about, he’s going to use it to clean my belt when I win. He’s going to bring in money for me. After him, it’s just another. My pocket will be full of money. I’ve never had any fear in my entire career. This is normal to me.”

Is he now?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Is he now?


In comparison? .....yes.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> In comparison? .....yes.


Meh if this so called pfp number 1 champ is meant to be classy he wouldnt even come close to do any of that. Personally I dont give a toss either way becaus ei wanna see the fight i just wish they would have done this promotion closer to the fight, we have to wait to bloody july.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Man this fight is going to be awesome :thumb02:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Its all just a bit of fun. A few over the top stupid questions from drunken fans, but thats going to happen if you have beer at a presser. 

The smack talk is all good for the fight. I think its impossible to over saturate pre fight promotion. The numbers don't lie, the more promo, the more PPV's. JJ and Cormier, Anderson and Chael. The special sauce is promotion and smack talk. 
Jose is just not used to this type of banter. Its like the lad in the crowd said at one point, the Irish will talk smack and have a laugh and a drink, but do that in Brazil and they'll cut your funking head off. And he's right too. Its all making Jose very angry, just ask his chewing gum that had the living daylights chewed out of it! 

Im sure Jose is happy to accept all the stick for the additional zeros' on the end of his paycheque for this fight!


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Jose should stick to the smiles and condescending looks.

This is just playing into conner's game.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

sucrets said:


> Jose should stick to the smiles and condescending looks.
> 
> This is just playing into conner's game.


This has to be the weirdest spelling for his name. :thumb02:


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

This is all over espn. Snatching the belt probably got an extra 100k ppv buys.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> I thought it was embarrassing and massively disrespectful.
> 
> I'm a huge Conor fan, HUGE, but this embedded series really has pushed me to the limit of how much I can tolerate.
> 
> ...


I didn't actually feel this was the case. They aren't in camp. Aldo may well have not been training. He'd have to find a Portuguese speaking gym to train in for one day, and both guys were probably get lagged as fuk the entire time.

I don't get how UFC are showing him to be scared. If you felt he was, it's because you think he is. I didn't really see anything Aldo did that appeared that way. Even that stupid McGregor touching him thing, that was put down to "thats a really big thing in Brazil" above "Aldo didnt like McGregor touching him".

I thought Aldo seemed pretty cool throughout. I don't think UFC edited all the footage to appear a certain way. I doubt Aldo was in the gym in every single city, and they showed footage of him training so I imagine he was only in one or two times. I doubt Aldo's walking about spitting out philosophy every two seconds, and Brazilians seem to be all about having fun when they are in groups like he is (often shirtless for some reason lol). McGregor never switches off, so they showed more of him being the typical arsehole.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> It's a good point, but it's different customs/personalities/characters. It gets to a point where they start to take it personally. Aldo obviously was having fun with it when he made the "king, prince, and joker" remark which I thought was kinda amusing. Conor is shifting his gear to overdrive. Where it took me a long while to see through Chael's facade CM pretty much means what he says.
> 
> The last fights that had this much bad blood was the DC vs the lhw title holder, before that was Chael vs Anderson, and everyones' favorite Murrr vs Brock. The sport needs this more than ever.


It really is manufactured bad blood. Sure after 10 tour dates and get together and conor going nuts Aldo has developed a dislike. 

But where did it start? No where...manufactured. Conor is just one to mock/taunt/disrespect anyone feom the jump. 

fake beef will ruin the sport. The more ppl eat it up the more the ufc will push to become like pro wrestling. In 3 years wont matter how gpod you are if you dont go off your rocker promoting.

The days of humble, quiet killers being big draws is about over.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

The UFC sure are going all in with this fight. I kind of hope that Aldo pulls out just mess with them! :laugh:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> It really is manufactured bad blood. Sure after 10 tour dates and get together and conor going nuts Aldo has developed a dislike.
> 
> But where did it start? No where...manufactured. Conor is just one to mock/taunt/disrespect anyone feom the jump.
> 
> ...


This is 100% true in every aspect. :thumbsup:

..............................................

And...Aldo messes with McGregor using photoshop in his twitter:



> That´s the way I leave the tour! Champion!! I´m the greatest, I'm so fast.












http://sportv.globo.com/site/combate/blogs/especial-blog/ultimmato/post/jose-aldo-posta-montagens-em-que-aparece-golpeando-mcgregor.html


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> It really is manufactured bad blood. Sure after 10 tour dates and get together and conor going nuts Aldo has developed a dislike.
> 
> But where did it start? No where...manufactured. Conor is just one to mock/taunt/disrespect anyone feom the jump.
> 
> ...


I would say the UFC has built itself with fighters doing what Conor's doing now. Shamrock, Tank, Tito, Lesnar, Diaz, Chael. These were the people that brought in the numbers when the sport was struggling, and then got all the biggest PPV numbers. 
I don't think its manufactured when your going to punch a guy in the face in the ring. Its different for everyone, but Bisping for example always says he prefers to hate his opponent it helps him prepare better. 
Even if its manufactured, it builds hate. By the time they were fighting Poirier hated Conor, Aldo does now too, even if they understand well why he's doing it.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I'd say, St. Pierre did pretty well without trash talking.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> I would say the UFC has built itself with fighters doing what Conor's doing now. Shamrock, Tank, Tito, Lesnar, Diaz, Chael. These were the people that brought in the numbers when the sport was struggling, and then got all the biggest PPV numbers.
> I don't think its manufactured when your going to punch a guy in the face in the ring. Its different for everyone, but Bisping for example always says he prefers to hate his opponent it helps him prepare better.
> Even if its manufactured, it builds hate. By the time they were fighting Poirier hated Conor, Aldo does now too, even if they understand well why he's doing it.


Dont agree at all about the guys you mentioned. Perhaps I dont recall but Tank Abbott talked endless shit and cut promos anytime on camera? Tito was confident but didnt do it. Lesner? He hardly talked and would rather hunt. He cut a promo after the Mir win. About it. And he IS a prp wrestler. Shamrock did it? No I think he wqs just a pissed off good who bought into the most dangerous man in the world stuff.

Diaz does pro wrestling fake beef shit? No he doesnt. He has genuine dislike for most anyone he goes off on. He just fought Anderson and was nothing but respextful pre fight. Diaz routinely says he isnt the type to say he is going to do this pr that. A fight is a fight. Diaz would rather get lost before fights than do promotion.

Chael is the only one of that list who I agree with. It started with him really....to the level with see with Conor. 

I dont agree at all. other than Chael none of these guys mcoked any and all opponents. Never got so riled up over nothing. 

You fail to mention what Dana claims is the single most important fight for the ufc to build off. Tell me wjat forrret and bonnar said.

How about Chuck. Hughes. Randy. Penn. GSP. Frankie. Faber. ? 

A guy like Fedor was a very big draw sayibg nothing. In his time that was acceptable. 

Dont agree at all. Never said promoting and having character would lead to mma the sport's downfall. I said fake beef and pro wrestling story lines. Perhaps ot will line UFCs pockets and they will be hUge. But it will be basically wwe. The "sport" as we knew it will be gone. People will be so used to getting fed soap operas they wont care to watch anyone who isnt over the top. 

But oh well agree to disagree really.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Dont agree at all about the guys you mentioned. Perhaps I dont recall but Tank Abbott talked endless shit and cut promos anytime on camera? Tito was confident but didnt do it. Lesner? He hardly talked and would rather hunt. He cut a promo after the Mir win. About it. And he IS a prp wrestler. Shamrock did it? No I think he wqs just a pissed off good who bought into the most dangerous man in the world stuff.
> 
> Diaz does pro wrestling fake beef shit? No he doesnt. He has genuine dislike for most anyone he goes off on. He just fought Anderson and was nothing but respextful pre fight. Diaz routinely says he isnt the type to say he is going to do this pr that. A fight is a fight. Diaz would rather get lost before fights than do promotion.
> 
> ...


Tank talked a lot of smack in his early UFC days. The next time you sit down and watch the old ones you'll see what I mean. They would invite him down to the commentary box, where he would sit and just say all the fighters were crap, their technique was crap, etc etc. This happened many times. 

Tito, was talking a lot of smack. You remember the whole Guy Mezger Lions Den stuff? The digging of the graves after he won. At one point Tito was the only thing holding the promotion together, love him or hate him, he hyped fights well in one way or another, and personally I dont think the UFC would even exist today if not for him in those very challenging financial times. He just about brought in the numbers to keep it afloat. I can remember him talking smack about randy in TV interviews. Totally manufactured and for the camera's, Randy was not exactly a disliked guy by his peers, everybody loved him. 

Diaz true never said anything to AS, I had more GSP in mind. That radio call he talked a lot of smack to GSP, a guy who is nice to everybody humble and respectful. But Diaz talked smack, which he manufactured to a degree, hyped the fight and got GSP his biggest PPV numbers. 

Lesnar Im more thinking of his post fight antics, so probably not a great example. 

Overall I think its always been in the sport, and without characters doing stuff like these be it manufactured or natural it would be much less exciting. Before Conor came on the scene could anyone really give too much of a f*** about the FW division? Sure good fighters, but my heart certainly would not be racing coming up to a Jose Aldo title fight


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Chael was manufactured. Aldo while playing along did not take kindly to CM taking that belt. This is somewhere in the middle. True bad blood were the fights I mentioned earlier.

I'm loving it though. I don't think I've ever seen a challenger snatch the belt like that. That was a bit surprising. You gotta know that Aldo is feeding off this too. His last defenses were him going through the motions. Now he's got a flamboyant opponent who's going to push him mentally and make both sides "truckloads of cash."


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonny, Nick Diaz at the Hendricks weigh in proves he talks himself into positions.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Watch Conor on the fighter and the kid podcast. If all this craziness works then I don't think we can criticize. The real Conor is a deep thinking authentic human being. He has done the work and is potentially the best martial artist in the world. I think he is enjoying the fruits of his labour, which also happens to be getting into Jose's head


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Mendes:The guy’s got to just be the most annoying person to do a media tour with.*



> One moment from the tour that created discussion is when McGregor took Aldo’s championship belt and proceeded to mock “Scarface” with his own title. Mendes understands the theatrics of the situation, but said McGregor crossed the line to the point he sympathizes with the champion.
> 
> *“You don’t touch somebody else’s belt – that’s their belt,” Mendes said. “If I was Aldo, I would have punched him right in the f-cking face. I don’t know. Aldo played it off. Honestly, I feel bad for Aldo having to do all that stuff with that moron. The guy’s got to just be the most annoying person to do a media tour with. It sucks for him.”*


http://mmajunkie.com/2015/03/excited-chad-mendes-predicts-jose-aldo-over-conor-mcgregor-at-ufc-189


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Tank talked a lot of smack in his early UFC days. The next time you sit down and watch the old ones you'll see what I mean. They would invite him down to the commentary box, where he would sit and just say all the fighters were crap, their technique was crap, etc etc. This happened many times.
> 
> Tito, was talking a lot of smack. You remember the whole Guy Mezger Lions Den stuff? The digging of the graves after he won. At one point Tito was the only thing holding the promotion together, love him or hate him, he hyped fights well in one way or another, and personally I dont think the UFC would even exist today if not for him in those very challenging financial times. He just about brought in the numbers to keep it afloat. I can remember him talking smack about randy in TV interviews. Totally manufactured and for the camera's, Randy was not exactly a disliked guy by his peers, everybody loved him.
> 
> ...


Having characters is a good thing. I have conceded that.

But rewarding whoever is the most outlandish even if is all 95% show is going to turn this into a reality show. 

There were definatly a few manufactured fights pre chael. But these days you only find the big ppv if you sell out and go bonkers on thr mic. 

A lot of those guys I feel were genuinely mad In many fights. A few manufactured some things, but tank saying thr guys hes fighting suck isnt reslly smack talk it was the truth. Sometimes calling a spade a spade is the funniest joke of all. Perhaps I dont recsll his pre or post fight interviews but he seemed just like a pissed off brawler. The old tough man competitions sort of thing. 

Not blaming Conor. He is taking advantage of the market. Im just saying whatever brings fans that is where the UFC will go. If fans wants to turn mma into a series of reality tv episodes and with manufsctured bad blood at every main event, the ufc will listen and make their product into that. 

Gunnar Nelson, ironically a partner of Conors will never ever earn thr real elite bucks. Doesnt matter what he acconplishes in thr cage. 10 fight defense of title. wouldnt matter. At one point in time you could do that...Fedor for example. Hell Chuck for example. He was intense. He genuinely hated Tito. There was a real life story with Tito. And there weRe no theatrics. Just pure awesome.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

JWP said:


> The real Conor is a deep thinking authentic human being. He has done the work and is potentially the best martial artist in the world.


There is no real connor. Not even connor knows who connor really is. He is just a confused, pseudo-intelligent guy off the streets of Dublin, who won't stuff because he got some 15 mins of fame. 

He is amusing but the best martial artist he is certainly not. It always surprises me how short some people's memory is. Just a new flavor of the month.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/2015/03/excited-chad-mendes-predicts-jose-aldo-over-conor-mcgregor-at-ufc-189


This to me just confirms Mendes would be beaten before a fight with McGregor even started.

He'd adrenaline dump within the first 2 mins and his little roided up body would shut down on him.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Having characters is a good thing. I have conceded that.
> 
> But rewarding whoever is the most outlandish even if is all 95% show is going to turn this into a reality show.
> 
> ...


You're exaggerating the damage it will do. Granted, McGregor has proven to be the biggest hype machine to date but if you look around the UFC, who else is doing it? The blueprint has been there since the early days but only a few select characters can effectively talk themselves into fights (e.g. Chael). It's not some huge problem like you're saying it is or will be.

The only reason everyone is paying attention to McGregor is because he brings credibility. He has made light work of every man he's faced in the Octagon and mostly finished them with ease. If he lost one of his earlier fights in the UFC he a) wouldn't be talking so much crap and b) wouldn't be taken seriously. Like it or not, he's a seriously talented fighter and that is the only reason he's able to talk himself into any position now.

There is never going to be a roster of trash talkers turning the UFC into a circus. It will always be a select few. Star power cannot just be fabricated, there is a natural element which you are not factoring in. We're well into 2015 and the UFC has been around forever now, yet the roster is still predominantly level headed guys who don't fabricate feuds.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Muhammad Ali talked loads of shit. That didn't stop Lewis / Holyfield from attracting over a million buys.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Having characters is a good thing. I have conceded that.
> 
> But rewarding whoever is the most outlandish even if is all 95% show is going to turn this into a reality show.
> 
> ...


Yeah your prob right about Nelson. And in some ways its a sad indictment of the sport that you could actually be amazingly skilled and not make a fortune because you dont have the personality to go with it. That should not be the way it is in sport. But I have to say I kind of like it about prize fighting because it adds to the tension so much and makes everything more interesting. Saying that if it got to the point where I felt I was watching a pantomime I would hate that. 
I think a lot of people outside Ireland see Conor as manufacturing a lot of what he says, but I can honestly say in school and college my group of friends were constantly slagging each other the way he does. Relentless slagging. There would have been something wrong if someone wasn't giving some shit to someone. So its pretty normal if you ask me.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just bumped into a lady earlier tonight who's Irish and she told me she already bought her ticket ($400) to Vegas for the fight. She's a relative newcomer to the game. This punctuates the effect he has specifically for his countrymen. I've personally never seen a new fighter sell out even in his home town. It took GSP years to develop his game and status at TKO then working his way up in the UFC. Anderson, he didn't peak til mid 30's. 

Hype is construed two different ways. Fad vs trend. Even if Conor lost he's still going to draw til he retires. I think he's the only one besides Tito that I've ever endorsed as a heel CUZ I usually dislike these types. What made me look at him in a different way was watching documentaries, listening to him carefully in his interviews, and most importantly watching every single fight pre UFC. That's when I saw something.

Seeing the LHW title holder dethrone Shogun followed by the shake ups in the MW, WW, BW, and now at LW division. I see a trend. Aldo is a legit as it comes. He's been fighting 75% I feel. He already knows he's better than everybody. Come fight night everyone will see each fighter at their best. I already bet on Conor based on the above. I can see Aldo shit kicking CM's legs to a UD OR CM coming out taunting em, putting constant pressure, agitating Aldo enough to engage in a brawl then weathering him down and winning by TKO. 

Lets face it. Without Conor the feather weight division PPVs would be a dud. I think fans alike should embrace it for what it is. If you vehemently dislike him you know you'll be tuning in to see him get put to sleep. As for his fans...gotta say...he's developing a serious cult following.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Obviously planned and it's funny how people who bash WWE are eating it up. But at least they're trying to create interest here.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> Obviously planned and it's funny how people who bash WWE are eating it up. But at least they're trying to create interest here.


Planned? Seriously?

Are you suggesting they all got together before the meet and concocted the whole thing? It sounds to me that you are trying to validate the WWEs stupidness by claiming the UFC runs shit the same way.

There is no way in hell they plan these conflicts. Sure, they might encourage bad blood. But to think these meetings follow a script is plain wrong. Of that im 100% confident.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

What's up with Dana?

When Jones and Rumble played that prank on him he shit his pants, now when Conor and Aldo almost start a brawl, he stands there smiling - either he thought it was another prank or he's happy they are FW's. :laugh:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Leed said:


> What's up with Dana?
> 
> When Jones and Rumble played that prank on him he shit his pants, now when Conor and Aldo almost start a brawl, he stands there smiling - either he thought it was another prank or he's happy they are FW's. :laugh:


Standing between Jones and Rumble is a different kettle of fish altogether!


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

No_Mercy said:


> Just bumped into a lady earlier tonight who's Irish and she told me she already bought her ticket ($400) to Vegas for the fight. She's a relative newcomer to the game. This punctuates the effect he has specifically for his countrymen. I've personally never seen a new fighter sell out even in his home town. It took GSP years to develop his game and status at TKO then working his way up in the UFC. Anderson, he didn't peak til mid 30's.
> 
> Hype is construed two different ways. Fad vs trend. Even if Conor lost he's still going to draw til he retires. I think he's the only one besides Tito that I've ever endorsed as a heel CUZ I usually dislike these types. What made me look at him in a different way was watching documentaries, listening to him carefully in his interviews, and most importantly watching every single fight pre UFC. That's when I saw something.
> 
> ...


If Conor wins the belt and has a successful title defence, he could actually become one of the biggest stars in UFC history. Surpassing GSP, surpassing them all. His press conference in Dublin was like Ricky Hatton/Mayweather "Walking in a McGregor wonderland".

Just two years ago this guy was collecting welfare at the dole office, he's now fighting world titles. McGregor is a different kind of guy for sure, he SEIZES any opportunity that presents itself - not just out of the cage, but inside it too.

Given how big he is for a FW, I think he could claim the LW title too. McGregor could catapult MMA to the next level if he keeps winning fights.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> Just bumped into a lady earlier tonight who's Irish and she told me she already bought her ticket ($400) to Vegas for the fight. She's a relative newcomer to the game. This punctuates the effect he has specifically for his countrymen. I've personally never seen a new fighter sell out even in his home town. It took GSP years to develop his game and status at TKO then working his way up in the UFC. Anderson, he didn't peak til mid 30's.
> 
> Hype is construed two different ways. Fad vs trend. Even if Conor lost he's still going to draw til he retires. I think he's the only one besides Tito that I've ever endorsed as a heel CUZ I usually dislike these types. What made me look at him in a different way was watching documentaries, listening to him carefully in his interviews, and most importantly watching every single fight pre UFC. That's when I saw something.
> 
> ...


Great post:thumbsup:, but to be fair BW changed champions because Cruz got injury levels over 9000 not that there's anyone better then him there.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hiro said:


> You're exaggerating the damage it will do. Granted, McGregor has proven to be the biggest hype machine to date but if you look around the UFC, who else is doing it? The blueprint has been there since the early days but only a few select characters can effectively talk themselves into fights (e.g. Chael). It's not some huge problem like you're saying it is or will be.
> 
> The only reason everyone is paying attention to McGregor is because he brings credibility. He has made light work of every man he's faced in the Octagon and mostly finished them with ease. If he lost one of his earlier fights in the UFC he a) wouldn't be talking so much crap and b) wouldn't be taken seriously. Like it or not, he's a seriously talented fighter and that is the only reason he's able to talk himself into any position now.
> 
> There is never going to be a roster of trash talkers turning the UFC into a circus. It will always be a select few. Star power cannot just be fabricated, there is a natural element which you are not factoring in. We're well into 2015 and the UFC has been around forever now, yet the roster is still predominantly level headed guys who don't fabricate feuds.


Bones was doing iffy ppv numbers for a talent of his kind....basically the best fighter in thr world who also happens to fight on the money division. He got his big ppv once he got all crazy with DC.

you act like then is now and now is the future and the future was then. I can see it changing. 

Khabib the next lw champ is speaking all sorts of crap last couple years. why? Because he realizes he can beat all but wont get paid unless he talks.

Fighters are slowly realizing talking nonsense is the only way to get paid in The sport.

Wait 3 years and scope the landscape.

Every main event will have 13 embedded shows with a bunch of reality tv situations going on.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> There is no way in hell they plan these conflicts. Sure, they might encourage bad blood. But to think these meetings follow a script is plain wrong. *Of that im 100% confident.*


Sorry, bro, I am not that confident about it and the following post is a good reason for that.



Leed said:


> What's up with Dana?
> 
> When Jones and Rumble played that prank on him he shit his pants, now when Conor and Aldo almost start a brawl, he stands there smiling - either he thought it was another prank or he's happy they are FW's. :laugh:


It doesn't need to exist a meticulous script, but they all agree about the extent of their roles in this "beef" and going physical is a no fly zone for both, that's the reason Dana is so confident, not because they are smaller, as they are faster as well.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Sorry, bro, I am not that confident about it and the following post is a good reason for that.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't need to exist a meticulous script, but they all agree about the extent of their roles in this "beef" and going physical is a no fly zone for both, that's the reason Dana is so confident, not because they are smaller, as they are faster as well.


These guys are simply not good enough to pull off what you're suggesting. You know why WWE looks so shit? Because the fecking retards cant act, thats why. What we saw with Aldo and Conor was 1000 times more convincing then anything the WWE might throw up. Which either means its genuine... or these guys are *very* good actors.

Are you saying McGregor and Aldo are that good at acting? Is that really what some people think?! :laugh:

Come on now... stop this absurdity.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> *These guys are simply not good enough to pull off what you're suggesting.* You know why WWE looks so shit? Because the fecking retards cant act, thats why. What we saw with Aldo and Conor was 1000 times more convincing then anything the WWE might throw up. Which either means its genuine... or these guys are *very* good actors.
> 
> Are you saying McGregor and Aldo are that good at acting? Is that really what some people think?! :laugh:
> 
> Come on now... stop this absurdity.


What am I suggesting? I just said, and you quoted, I don't believe there is no meticulous script, only boundaries not to be crossed. How that equals to them being good at acting?

They don't need to be any good to do the limited things they are doing right now. McGregor is good being a prick to get under peoples skin and he is exploring this to the max, while Aldo, although annoyed with his anticcs, was told (or read in MMAF) he is supposed to dance this tango in order to make cash. Not a very demanding task, really.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> You know why WWE looks so shit? Because the fecking retards cant act


I don't agree with this. The WWE was AWESOME to kids and adults alike back in the late 90s. The 80s had TERRIBLE actors but created guys like Macho Man, Andre The Giant and Hulk Hogan. The 90s seemed more realistic, and if you want proof, most of them ended up in fairly high grossing films. Now obviously they arent challenging Morgan Freeman for awards, but they did their thing.

I agree that Aldo and McGregor arent pretending. People seem to overrate McGregor. He stepped into UFC thinking "Fuc.k the guys at the top". He continued calling them pricks until he got in the position to fight them. Now he's just making fun of Aldo at no real concern of himself".


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

why are we arguing over acting prowess?? its all BS who cares who does it better? 

im not more excited for this fight because Mcgoat stole Aldos belt.. are U?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't agree with this. The WWE was AWESOME to kids and adults alike back in the late 90s. The 80s had TERRIBLE actors but created guys like Macho Man, Andre The Giant and Hulk Hogan. The 90s seemed more realistic, and if you want proof, *most of them ended up in fairly high grossing films*. Now obviously they arent challenging Morgan Freeman for awards, but they did their thing.


That doesn't say anything about their acting skills. Tom Cruise is in some of the highest grossing fils. So there you go


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I was thinking if Conor or The Mauler would ever come out to this ---> 

Vikings: Wardruna - Blood Eagle 





I think I've been watching too much Vikings...haha!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> That doesn't say anything about their acting skills. Tom Cruise is in some of the highest grossing fils. So there you go


Tom Cruise can act! Never seen Born on the 4th of july?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

http://waterfordwhispersnews.com/20...down-jose-aldos-house-as-mind-games-continue/

Things taken to a new level


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> What am I suggesting? I just said, and you quoted, I don't believe there is no meticulous script, only boundaries not to be crossed. How that equals to them being good at acting?
> 
> They don't need to be any good to do the limited things they are doing right now. McGregor is good being a prick to get under peoples skin and he is exploring this to the max, while Aldo, although annoyed with his anticcs, was told (or read in MMAF) he is supposed to dance this tango in order to make cash. Not a very demanding task, really.


Dude, I made the comment that I dont believe they follow a script. It was aimed at TheBestAround, who clearly believes they do.

I understand now that you took my "follow a script" comment as meaning following guidelines, which is fair enough - even though im not sure even that is the case. If the UFC had set guidelines, im pretty sure grabbing up Aldos belt in front of thousands of people would have crossed that line.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

oh man.... Like Aldo would really put his feet up and deliberately put his belt facing out on the table for McGregor to....... oh so casually snatch up??
Dana is the worst actor,and the UFC is grasping at straws now......

Welcome to the WWE.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

slugfest said:


> oh man.... Like Aldo would really put his feet up and deliberately put his belt facing out on the table for McGregor to....... oh so casually snatch up??
> Dana is the worst actor,and the UFC is grasping at straws now......
> 
> Welcome to the WWE.


Right. So they scripted the whole thing? You really believe that?

Oh deary me...


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> Right. So they scripted the whole thing? You really believe that?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh deary me...



Yes, I really do...much more so as of last year, but I feel that much of what we see and hear now is very "unnatural" to me.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

slugfest said:


> oh man.... Like Aldo would really put his feet up and deliberately put his belt facing out on the table for McGregor to....... oh so casually snatch up??
> Dana is the worst actor,and the UFC is grasping at straws now......
> 
> Welcome to the WWE.


I'm amazed people think the belt snatch was scripted. Champs always have their belts infront of them at press conferences. Aldo was trying to mock McGregor by putting his feet up copying him, he did the same thing after the hominick fight when hominick started doing press ups, Aldo copied him.

If you want scripted, watch any Chael Sonnen interview/conference.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

slugfest said:


> oh man.... Like Aldo would really put his feet up and deliberately put his belt facing out on the table for McGregor to....... oh so casually snatch up??
> Dana is the worst actor,and the UFC is grasping at straws now......
> 
> Welcome to the WWE.





ReptilianSlayer said:


> ....If you want scripted, watch any Chael Sonnen interview/conference.


I almost feel sorry for people who believe in conspiracies like this. It's up there with fake moon landings, grassy knoll shooters, and evolution. :bored04:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

> *Daniel Cormier: "I would punch Conor McGregor if he stole my title belt."*
> 
> Conor McGregor stirred up a pot of controversy earlier this week when he was in his hometown of Dublin, Ireland, alongside UFC featherweight champion Jose Aldo as they promoted their upcoming bout at UFC 189 in July.
> 
> ...


http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/daniel-cormier-if-conor-mcgregor-stole-my-title-i-would-have-punched-him-in-the-face-ufc-040215


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/daniel-cormier-if-conor-mcgregor-stole-my-title-i-would-have-punched-him-in-the-face-ufc-040215


Yeah, Cormier. Talk about a guy that talked his way into a title shot.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I got a lot of respect for DC, but man his fight was a BIG let down. Nonetheless I think I might agree...actually I probably would have climbed onto the table and hurled myself at him. The funny part was Aldo was trying to mimic him then he got caught slipping...hahah.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I got a lot of respect for DC, but man his fight was a BIG let down. Nonetheless I think I might agree...actually I probably would have climbed onto the table and hurled myself at him. The funny part was Aldo was trying to mimic him then he got caught slipping...hahah.


Well that's exactly what Aldo did or at least tried to do. Ask yourselves what Dan Henderson would have done.

He would have rolled his eyes, sat back and chilled. Waited for the fight, KO'd him, and given him one last punch on the ground when he was already out. 

Doesn't that make much more sense?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Calminian said:


> Well that's exactly what Aldo did or at least tried to do. Ask yourselves what Dan Henderson would have done.
> 
> He would have rolled his eyes, sat back and chilled. Waited for the fight, KO'd him, and given him one last punch on the ground when he was already out.
> 
> Doesn't that make much more sense?


Yah, Henderson laid down the law on that fight. I still remember watching it in the bar where everyone gasped thinking Bisping was dead...hahahaha! That was a double KO if you think about it. 

It's gonna be a huge summer at the MGM. Pacquiao vs Mayweather then Scarface vs Notorious!!!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

That's why Conor humiliated him. Stealing the belt is nothing, but the way Aldo was trying to mimic what Conor did in Rio in Ireland (and exactly what Conor was doing that second) in putting his feet on the table. Aldo was like "Conor acts like I should have hit him for that. Bet he doesnt hit me if I do this". He barely got two feet on the table, in that relaxed "I own this shit" pose before Conor forced him to stand up, RAGING, pissed the fuk off.

No Mercy, if you also add in Daniel Cormier Vs Jon Jones and Anderson Silva Vs Nick Diaz, imo this will be like the greatest year in combat sports history. Pacquiao Vs Mayweather is the biggest boxing event of all time, maybe even sporting event. As much as people bitch and say it's years too late, these guys are #1 and #2 in the world, in all weight classes. McGregor and Aldo seems to be paving a way for UFC promotion, perhaps pushing it over into the big next stage (a guy like McGregor has got UFC on terrestrial TV in Ireland and on many stations in Europe).


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Pacquiao Vs Mayweather is the biggest boxing event of all time, maybe even sporting event.


:confused02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

prospect said:


> :confused02:


What's confusing about it? Mayweather is already the highest selling PPV artist and has broken all the records, and this is by an absolute landslide the bigger fight of his life.

Mayweather / Pacquiao is MUCH more talked about and anticipated than the likes of Ali and Foreman. The only fight I can think of that comes close is Tyson and Lewis, but to be fair Tyson was well past his prime so it took the shine off.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> Planned? Seriously?
> 
> Are you suggesting they all got together before the meet and concocted the whole thing? It sounds to me that you are trying to validate the WWEs stupidness by claiming the UFC runs shit the same way.
> 
> There is no way in hell they plan these conflicts. Sure, they might encourage bad blood. But to think these meetings follow a script is plain wrong. Of that im 100% confident.


Yes, I'm suggesting they got together and came up with the idea to have McGregor take the belt at the end. I'm not saying that is 100% the case, but I'm saying that's definitely a high possibility.

McGregor has a lot of WWE in him and pretty much follows after them (like Sonnen did). The sooner those in denial accept it, the better off they'll be.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I hated how "WWE" Muhammad Ali was....


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Pacman vs Money is the biggest fight up to date. Most likely the last one before MMA takes over. Hatton, Oscar, RJJ, Fernando Vargas, Sugar, Trinidad, all retired more or less. Certainly past their prime. 

MGM has exclusive rights to this fight which means no other casino property can show it apparently. I've been to the MGM stadium; it's about 10-20 thousand if I remember. Not the largest arena in town, that's why they're charging a premium on seats. Conor vs Aldo is $400 for the cheapest. $2k/$3k is the cheapest for Pacman vs Money.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I hated how "WWE" Muhammad Ali was....


Ali was wwe before the wwe. Pro wrestling then wasnt a soap opera it has been last few decades.

Ali was real. Ali was funny. Ali stood for things. Ali was great. 

Ali had more personality and wit than Conor or Sonnen could ever dream of. And it was pretty much real. 

Ali was the HW boxing champion of the world.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Pacman vs Money is the biggest fight up to date. Most likely the last one before MMA takes over. Hatton, Oscar, RJJ, Fernando Vargas, Sugar, Trinidad, all retired more or less. Certainly past their prime.
> 
> MGM has exclusive rights to this fight which means no other casino property can show it apparently. I've been to the MGM stadium; it's about 10-20 thousand if I remember. Not the largest arena in town, that's why they're charging a premium on seats. Conor vs Aldo is $400 for the cheapest. $2k/$3k is the cheapest for Pacman vs Money.


Lol last one before mma takes over?

You do realize 2 of the best got down at ufc 182 which was promoted as heavy as any ufc to date....and it fell well short of 1 mill buys.........soooo.......ummm


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Pacman vs Money is the biggest fight up to date. Most likely the last one before MMA takes over. Hatton, Oscar, RJJ, Fernando Vargas, Sugar, Trinidad, all retired more or less. Certainly past their prime.


Ehh I think GGG may reinvigorate boxing. It seems more to me that UFC has plateaued. Maybe my imagination.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Lol last one before mma takes over?
> 
> You do realize 2 of the best got down at ufc 182 which was promoted as heavy as any ufc to date....and it fell well short of 1 mill buys.........soooo.......ummm


Yeah I just tried to ignore this as well. No UFC fight will ever do what Lesnar/Mir did, let alone even enter the same stratosphere of what Mayweather/Manny will do.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Lol last one before mma takes over?
> 
> You do realize 2 of the best got down at ufc 182 which was promoted as heavy as any ufc to date....and it fell well short of 1 mill buys.........soooo.......ummm


This from the guy who thinks Aldo McGregor is going to be a PPV dud. :confused02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Boxing these days isn't doing 1 million buys. I dont feel it's insane to say MMA will soon take over.

I reckon boxing will do between 1mil and 1.5mil if it's lucky with Manny and Pacquiao. While I say it's the biggest, I dont mean it will sell the most in PPV. I mean the biggest for boxing full stop. I actually dont feel it's insane either for McGregor and Aldo to compete with Manny and Floyd.

johny, Ali talked shit and it sold tickets. Simple as that. Diego Sanchez has had more awesome fights than Ali ever had. Ali was amazing but he was so big because he talked.

Furthermore, you're right, Ali was "WWE" before WWE was "WWE". So why are we calling it "WWE" exactly mate? If Muhammad Ali was amazing because of it, why is this now a pro wrestling thing if it was a combat sports thing first?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Na... Pac-Floyd does over 2m... guaranteed. Hell... Mayweather vs Alvarez did 2.2.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Na... Pac-Floyd does over 2m... guaranteed. Hell... Mayweather vs Alvarez did 2.2.


Be incredible if it did, not in a sarcastic way. We really have no idea. Regardless of the end numbers, it's still the biggest fight on paper since I've been born at MINIMUM (1992)


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Lol last one before mma takes over?
> 
> You do realize 2 of the best got down at ufc 182 which was promoted as heavy as any ufc to date....and it fell well short of 1 mill buys.........soooo.......ummm


Business 101. Niche vs high volume. Take a look at the stats and see who's gaining market share. After a huge surge in the last decade the ppvs #s are plateauing, but the number of cards have increased. MMA has already taken over a large share. It's not a matter of opinion. 

Not enough new marquee fighters, too many divisions, corruption, greedy promoters, and the fact there's WWE + UFC + Bellator + Invicta all grabbing a piece of the pie. 

This is the last big fight in boxing and they're going to cash in.



Notoriousxpinoy said:


> Ehh I think GGG may reinvigorate boxing. It seems more to me that UFC has plateaued. Maybe my imagination.


UFC did plateau for a bit, but has regained there form this year starting off with Anderson Silva then the LHW title fight with DC, Pettis vs RDA, The Chris vs Belfort, LHW vs AJ, Conor vs Aldo, Rory vs Ruthless, etc.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Umm Manny vs Floyd will easily go past 1.5mil buys... This fight is easily one of the most anticipated fight in COMBAT sports in the recent decade or more. I cant think of a fight that had so much hype and so many people talking about.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Calminian said:


> This from the guy who thinks Aldo McGregor is going to be a PPV dud. :confused02:


quote me. You cant. Because you are a goof who makes up things no pne said.

I actually said it would turn in very good number for today's standards. i said thinking it approches 1 mill is a joke.

With a 2nd title fight and seeing just how much this has already be promoted I adjust my numbers a tad. I believe then I said 400 to 450k. Seeing how it is going to be prompted more than any other ufc I will re adjust to 600 to 650k which is a nice buyrate. 

Go quote me where I said it would be a dud. You cant. Because you are the forum goofball.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Boxing these days isn't doing 1 million buys. I dont feel it's insane to say MMA will soon take over.
> 
> I reckon boxing will do between 1mil and 1.5mil if it's lucky with Manny and Pacquiao.?


Wow. I mean this respectfully as possible....but you are as clueless as they come.

I will even take your high number of 1.5 and bet you anything you want? Deal?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Boxing these days isn't doing 1 million buys. I dont feel it's insane to say MMA will soon take over.
> 
> I reckon boxing will do between 1mil and 1.5mil if it's lucky with Manny and Pacquiao. While I say it's the biggest, I dont mean it will sell the most in PPV. I mean the biggest for boxing full stop. I actually dont feel it's insane either for McGregor and Aldo to compete with Manny


I would be absolutely shocked and dumbfounded if pac man vs money doesn't break 2 mill. I think it will shatter your prediction. Mcgregor and aldo will be lucky to break 1 million, I think it will be around 850 000 personally.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Boxing has only ever broke 2 million twice; Mayweather Vs DLH and Mayweather Vs Saul Alvarez.

DLH got Pacquiao and Mayweather to super stardom, so he doesn't count. Alvarez was undefeated in what, 42 fights? 0 Vs 0 sold that fight. Look at the others, Mayweather fell short of 1million in all 3 fights surrounding this (Guerrero and Maidana 1/2). Pacquiao hasn't broken 1 million since 2012.

Here's the numbers.

2005 - Pacquiao Vs Morales - 345k
2005 - Maywather Vs Gatti - 340k
2006 - Pacquiao Vs Morales - 360k
2006 - Mayweather Vs Judah - 375k
2006 - Mayweather Vs Baldomir - 325k
2006 - Pacquiao Vs Morales - 350k
2007 - Mayweater Vs DLH - 2.4mil
2007 - Pacquiao Vs Barrera - 350k
2007 - Mayweather Vs Hatton - 920k
2008 - Pacquiao Vs DLH - 1.25mil
2009 - Pacquiao Vs Hatton - 825k
2009 - Pacquiao Vs Cotto - 1.25mil
2009 - Mayweather Vs JMM - 1.02mil
2010 - Pacquiao Vs Clottey - 700k
2010 - Mayweather Vs Mosley - 1.4mil
2010 - Pacquiao Vs Marg - 1.25mil
2011 - Pacquiao Vs Mosley - 1.3mil
2011 - Mayweather Vs Ortiz - 1.25mil
2011 - Pacquiao Vs JMM - 1.25mil
2012 - Mayweather Vs Cotto - 1.5mil
2012 - Pacquiao Vs Bradley - 890k
2012 - Pacquiao Vs JMM - 1.25mil
2013 - Mayweather Vs Guerrero - 875k
2013 - Mayweather Vs Alvarez - 2.2mil
2013 - Pacquiao Vs Rios - 475k
2014 - Pacquiao Vs Bradley - 750k
2014 - Mayweather Vs Maidana - 850k
2014 - Mayweather Vs Maidana - 925k
2014 - Pacquiao Vs Chris Alg - 350k



In summary, they have started to decline. Look at that area in the middle, neither man could miss a 1 million, now it's been 2 years and 5 fights with neither being able to break as much as 1 million. If you want to take into account that Jones/Cormier did 780k, that's almost 100k more than Mayweather and Pacquiao's averages in their past 5 fights.

Mayweather / Pacquiao will outsell any UFC event ever imo, but boxing isn't doing that. Alvarez is basically the number 3 earner in boxing right now and he sells roughly 300-350k each event. UFC is fairly disappointed with these numbers with a fairly disappointing PPV. Once Mayweather and Pacquiao retire, I don't see a single fighter on the horizon who's going to be driving PPV numbers high. Guys like GGG don't have the international likeability for it. 

Mayweather/Pacquiao could, and obviously SHOULD do more than 2million buys, but just the way things are going, with less people buying PPVs, boxing always losing people to the "edgier" sport and Pacquiao essentially never even being close to breaking 2 million before (even against DLH), I don't know that the PPV market will bring in 2million right now. I hope so.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

If Canelo-Mayweather did 2.2......what on earth do you think thr most highly anticipated fight perhaps ever will 2 of this generations very best meeting. 

The increase in cost will throw off numbers it could of done. But even at selling the ppv at almost twice what ufc charges....it will STILL double if not come close to tripling UFC 100. 

you say lucky to do 1 to 1.5 mill. Ill take you up on thaT. What do you say?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> If Canelo-Mayweather did 2.2......what on earth do you think thr most highly anticipated fight perhaps ever will 2 of this generations very best meeting.
> 
> The increase in cost will throw off numbers it could of done. But even at selling the ppv at almost twice what ufc charges....it will STILL double if not come close to tripling UFC 100.
> 
> you say lucky to do 1 to 1.5 mill. Ill take you up on thaT. What do you say?


Canelo - Mayweather was undefeated Vs undefeated, both with like 80 something fights combined. I reckon that's what sold that fight. How come you're picking up the Canelo fight and not every other fight around it which literally didn't even do half as good?

What are you asking for, a bet or something? What's the stakes? Betting on PPV numbers seems like the most boring thing ever though lol


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> jonnyg4508 said:
> 
> 
> > If Canelo-Mayweather did 2.2......what on earth do you think thr most highly anticipated fight perhaps ever will 2 of this generations very best meeting.
> ...


You are really showing how little you understand boxing. Who cares what Canelos record was. He was a kid. Like 23 years old. He had little name value.

Im picking that one because if he can do 2.2 vs a kid with little name...then what do you think he will do with Manny? A fight the world has been dying to see for years? How do you no understand this?

Jon Jones did like 350k vs Tex. Yet he is the best p4p guy in mma. Why was that clyde? Tex had a beautiful record. . You laugh at the ones in boxing that sold 350....yet that is a good buyrate for the ufc now a days. 

The low numbers are from the highly mismatchea fights. But I wouldnt think you would understand this. You obviously dont know boxing at all. It clear as day.

You said lucky to do 1mill to 1.5. When actually it will be the biggest ppv pf all time hands down.

So I will even take your HIGH number of 1.5 and say you are wrong as hell. Willing tp bet whatever you want.

Saying lucky to do 1 mill tp 1.5 mill is the most absurd thing ive heard all week. 

These are hands down the 2 biggest draws in the sport. Manny is a global figure. Yet you point to Canelos record as if that means more than Mannys career/drawing ability.

These are the 2 best of this generation finallly meeting after jabs back and forth for yeaRs.

You are over in bumfock europe so I give you a pass. But I thoughtbthe world understoof how big this fight is. Apparently not though.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Please don't judge the whole of Europe from Clyde's posts.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You are really showing how little you understand boxing. Who cares what Canelos record was. He was a kid. Like 23 years old. He had little name value.
> 
> Im picking that one because if he can do 2.2 vs a kid with little name...then what do you think he will do with Manny? A fight the world has been dying to see for years? How do you no understand this?
> 
> ...


Canelo had little name value? Look into what I said before. Canelo is the number 3 PPV salesman in the boxing world, both before and after the Mayweather fight. True, that means his fights are only selling 300k, but little name value is absolute bollocks. Canelo is one of the most talked about guys in boxing, or at least was when he was still undefeated.

Your logic is like saying "If he can do 2.2 Vs a kid with little name, he should do much better than that against a legendary fighter in Cotto"...but he didnt.

For Jones and Tex to do the same numbers as Pacquiao and Algieri is MASSIVE. Algieri is a more well known sportsman than Tex is to the world (despite being horribly unknown).

I would highly disagree that the likes of Rios Vs Pacquiao was a mismatch. You could have said the numbers dropped because of Pacquiao's loss, or Mayweather's numbers dropped because Maidana and Guerrero don't have the name value of Canelo (that no name kid). I find it hilarious for you to call my knowledge of boxing into account and yet you call Canelo a no name.

If it's the biggest PPV of all time, I see there being a turnaround in the PPV format. But the entire world is seeing the PPV market decline, which is why companies such as PBC has been set up, or why WWE and UFC are going towards their respective online networks. The system is seeming to slow down so I think it will struggle to get buyers, especially since a lot of the talk for the fight has taken place online and you know what us online folk do when it's a PPV...

Canelo isn't a bigger draw than Pacquiao and you're right to say these are the biggest draws in the sport, all time. This fight is the biggest fight in the sport of all time, despite what some grump cnts say. I was a bit under when I said 1-1.5, I admit, but I think 1.5-2 is going to be fairly accurate. One thing that could change all this is the HBO/Showtime agreement, of which I know nothing about. Perhaps they could be projecting that their agreement will increase numbers a lot which maybe it will, I don't know anything about it. I just don't reckon that the magnitude of this fight is going to be enough to make people pay money. I certainly would, and I've bought less than 5 PPVs in my life (unfortunately I don't think we'll get it on PPV here).

I'm with you on that "2 of the best from this generation", but if you're such a boxing historian like you act, you HAVE to know that the fight has absolutely drawn the ire of boxing fans across the world, with many of them claiming the fight is pointless and should have happened 5 years ago. That's going to turn away some moany people as well, who suck because really it doesn't matter if it should have happened 5 years ago as they are both currently ranked 1 & 2 in the world.

Random Europe insult there. I suppose since you're from America you are pretty much the same as Bill O'Riley, so you're stupid. johnyg logic.

You are also taking everything I'm saying COMPLETELY out of context. I'm not questioning how big this fight is. Check the previous page, I even said I believed it was the biggest sporting event in history. I'm questioning people's willingness to shell out for PPVs in 2015. I also said I felt UFC could take over soon enough, and with UFC's standard 350k buy rates, they already equalled the second best drawer in boxing today's recent fight. Anderson and Weidman 2 outsold all 5 of the last fights from either May and Pac. MMA will NEVER be a bigger sport than boxing, but especially with the new PBC addition, boxing is trying to distance itself from the PPV format because it knows it's heading into a PPV decline.

You're jumping on this like I'm trashing the fight by talking boring PPV numbers. As I said, biggest boxing fight in history, biggest sporting event in history. No fight has ever been talked about as much as this. That doesn't automatically translate into buys like you're presuming. UFC has never promoted a fight anywhere near what they are doing with Aldo and Conor, yet it still won't beat Lesnar's numbers in your estimation. The forums have probably talked about Conor more than they did Lesnar when he was fighting, but that doesn't change what PPV numbers are going to come in as. Everyone in boxing will see Mayweather Vs Pacquiao, not everyone in boxing will buy Mayweather Vs Pacquiao.

EDIT: It appears a search for Conor McGregor does 6225 hits on the site, and a search for Brock Lesnar does 6200, including post-retirement. Just to annoy you, I also searched for Nick Diaz who does about the same as Brock. I'm getting suspicious of the search because it seems to only be showing 10 pages each time, but when I go to the 10th page it's filled with Brock and Conor's debut talk and Diaz Vs Tibau and stuff so I guess it's legit.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

2 years of declining numbers is not nearly a big enough sample size especially when the opponents were relative unknowns to the general public. 

I grew up watching boxing every week on UTV, Eubank, Benn, Collins, all those guys, and I knew many of the top boxers in various divisions. Most people I knew into sports did as well. 
Nowadays Im not very interested in the sport anymore I feel it has declined a lot. With about 10-20% of the boxing gyms there was 20 years ago thats just the reality. I don't know most of the guys fighting. Doesn't mean I don't like anymore boxing though. The right fighters, the right fight i'll tune in for sure. 
So my take is that everybody and his dog knows who Floyd and Manny are, and everybody and his dog who's ever been into boxing will tune in for it. Guys still like boxing even if the sport is declining. 

That fight will do a minimum of 2.5m I believe. If the promoters do their job half as well as DW and Conor McGregor are doing right now I don't see why it won't clear 3m. This is the only boxing fight casual boxing fans have wanted to really see in what 10 years? Longer?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> 2 years of declining numbers is not nearly a big enough sample size especially when the opponents were relative unknowns to the general public.
> 
> I grew up watching boxing every week on UTV, Eubank, Benn, Collins, all those guys, and I knew many of the top boxers in various divisions. Most people I knew into sports did as well.
> Nowadays Im not very interested in the sport anymore I feel it has declined a lot. With about 10-20% of the boxing gyms there was 20 years ago thats just the reality. I don't know most of the guys fighting. Doesn't mean I don't like anymore boxing though. The right fighters, the right fight i'll tune in for sure.
> ...


I'm really hoping it will be incredibly high. I don't know if I could stand those moany bitches crying about how it wasn't as big as it could have been or something. Mayweather fans will likely say the fight meant nothing if it didn't clear 1mil either, so if Pacquiao won, they'd try and write it off.


----------

